# hey....that thing got a Hemi?



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

awhile back I posted a 1/24 scale garage I was working on.
had some comments about the vehicle inside, a Dodge Charger, and the extra engine that came with it. 
well..........bought a new camera, so here are a couple of shots of both of them:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Boy there's a lot of dioramas you could make with that car. Dukes a jumpin', Bullitt chase scene, Dirty Mary-Crazy Larry crash, Blade alley scene.....


----------



## mn_dodgeboy (Jan 15, 2006)

nice dio bro. Love the Hemi wall poster.


----------



## Eurosport94 (Jul 6, 2004)

very beautiful charger!!


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

*Since you already got it out of the car.....*

.....think I might borrow it to qualify with? It's only two laps and I'll take real good care of it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Love those Wingged Warriors. :thumbsup: rr


----------

